# I need to find a Fur Buyer in TEXAS



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Any ideas? *
I was wanting to sell some coyote, fox and bobcat pelts this winter but I can't find a buyer. It's been a few years since I sold any, and the man that used to travel around this area buying hides is no where to be found now...


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would look into contacting the NTA they might be able to help you with finding someone.


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

What's the NTA?


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Is it the National Trappers Assc.?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

yep


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

*The NTA doesn't have a wesite.... If they do, I couldn't find it.*


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Try going to Krause publications website, they print the Trapper and Predator Caller magazine they might have a list if not they will have the contact info for the NTA and other people that might be able to help you out. Good Luck


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Good idea, Thanks Brad. By the way, how cold was it in Grand Forks, ND last night? It was 57 here in north east TX last night, it felt great... *


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe it got down to around 38 but i haven't seen the weather yet so i'm not sure we are supposed be getting down in the twenties this weekend finally hopefully the coyotes will cooperate now.


----------

